# I can't believe my eyes.....



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Vin decided to grant my NC MAW for a AF Shark. He granted the wish for the shark (2x) and then went waaaaaaaaay beyond.

I was left speechless when i opened this package from Vin and still really dont know what to say.

I am extremely humbled by this Vin, and hope to be able to PIF to others as you have.

I guess payback really is a bitch, Now onto the Damage.










Please bump Vin's RG Guys.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

that......

wow... :mn


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

That is a great hit! those are some quality smokes there


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

:r This makes me so happy.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow! That is a super-premium assortment if I ever saw one.

Beautiful hit.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! Awesome hit. You'd think he was from Colorado or something.

Enjoy them, it's like a who's who in there. :ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

what a pleasant thing to see after doing 4 hours of real estate straight


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! :dr:dr:dr

Congrats on the great hit.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That DPG Blue Label looks like Vin smoked the first half. 
Nice work, buddy. I don't know if Joey can withstand another hit. He sounds like he's about ready to crack. My guess is that the next bomb oughta bring a tear to his eye.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't type with my tongue hitting the keyboard........


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Super selection of smokes! Enjoy.


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice hit indeed. What is that odd little brazilian fellow there? Never seen one quite like that.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Great hit! I am impressed. I have smoked many of the ones packaged and I will tell you have a many evenings in store with drink and friedns to enjoy with these super premium sticks:tu


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

is it an italian/brazilian hybrid!:dr


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hophead82 said:


> nice hit indeed. What is that odd little brazilian fellow there? Never seen one quite like that.


Its a CAO Britalia.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW:tu:tu:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> That DPG Blue Label looks like Vin smoked the first half.


The Blue is called a "firecracker" ... it was made specifically for Two Guys Smoke Shop in NH a year or two ago.

Joey's had this coming for quite some time. He's bashed me with some mega bombs over the past few months, and as I was telling him earlier today, this isn't 1/3 of what I should have hit him with.

Enjoy, Joey -- you're a good dude!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Vin, that is one heck of a wish granted! Well Played!


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow that is one premium bomb....Have fun smoking those!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

we're not worthy, we're not worthy

stearns


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

:dr

And this is why Vin deserves to get bombed on regularly. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The problem here is that this has become "standard" massphatness behavior.

This gorilla has gone rogue. Be very very careful around him. One word, one action and he can snap again.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy $hit, great bomb Vin :tu:tu:tu


Joey you are just getting your ass handed to you left, right, and center lately:r


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy Mackeral!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> I can't type with my tongue hitting the keyboard........


Russ, That's for Dam sure!!!

VIN Holy :BS One Great hit !!!
Joey I hope you make it through week pal !!
That BUNKER of yours is getting the Crap kicked out of it!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that is just massive FTG on FTG action......

looks good on both of ya:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

If you guys knew Joey's actual size, you'd quick picking on him. Really though, he has more fire power in his humi's that his physique could ever dish out.

Boy, you've pissed off lots of gorillas, man!! 

Keep it up!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I peed myself when that pic came up. Nice job, Vin! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Un-bee-freakin-leivable :-0


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Is your azz all red yet? Now thats a nice hit Vin! Wtg!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Holy Cow! Between Vin and Scott I'm surprised Joey is still standing!! Vin you're just as sick as Scott!!*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Vin you're just as sick as Scott!!*


But more handsome.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

HOLY F-IN :BS VIN !!!

You are a beast buddy.

Can I give you my wish next? :r

Great Job man. Enjoy the smokes Joey and try to sleep on your stomach tonight to let that ass heal up a bit. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn Vin just DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

I tried to bump rg but I guess you just been on a tear lately.

Noted and will hit you later.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

very very nice hit, Vin is still a gorilla to keep an eye on, eventhough Young Ape slaps him silly on occasion.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

errrr.....um......wow....

Awesome hit Vin.

Enjoy Joey 

James


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing hit on a great BOTL:tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

a BEAST of a hit!
Nice hit Vin, Joey needed a good bombing.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess Vin was pissed..........:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Joey, you should see if PDS will let you change your name to "CS Punching Bag".

:r:r:r

That is a BRUTAL hit. Someone needs to put Vin in his place.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

WOW!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

WOW did he smoke that Don Pepin and put it back? Where is the rest of it?  Great hit Vin I'm starting to think you don't even buy stogies to smoke but to bomb. :r


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW! Just WOW! From my point of view, you did deserve it, though.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Very nice! What is that little DPG?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This Joey abuse has really been fun.
I was reading over this thread and in my head I heard "AGAIN!!!" just like little kids say when you spin them around in circles or throw them up in the air, or do any of the other stuff you do to scare their mother.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice nice nice!!!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> WOW did he smoke that Don Pepin and put it back? Where is the rest of it?





Footbag said:


> Very nice! What is that little DPG?


DPG Firecracker (clicky)


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

massphatness said:


> DPG Firecracker (clicky)


DPG BLUE FIRECRACKER


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> DPG Firecracker (clicky)


Here is a more direct link


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> That DPG Blue Label looks like Vin smoked the first half.
> Nice work, buddy. I don't know if Joey can withstand another hit. He sounds like he's about ready to crack. My guess is that the next bomb oughta bring a tear to his eye.


Completely agreed on that Blue! I looked at the picture 3-4 times thinking it was 1/2 smoked!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

ir13 said:


> DPG BLUE FIRECRACKER


Those are pretty freakin' cool. I am gonna have to buy a few.. :tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I just soiled myself!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> Those are pretty freakin' cool. I am gonna have to buy a few.. :tu


I was thinking the same thing! But $100 for a box of 3" cigars is a bit tough to digest. It is a DPG though. Damn this slope!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Footbag said:


> I was thinking the same thing! But $100 for a box of 3" cigars is a bit tough to digest. It is a DPG though. Damn this slope!


:r We think alike, Footbag..


----------

